# Ment 👉👌



## Renaissance Man (Jul 30, 2017)

I usually don't post srs threads (not in my character)

You're telling me its more powerful, anabolic and see faster results than test ?

Some even claim its stronger than Tren.

But you can buy it legally... (strokes cock)

Bull-fuckin-shit


----------



## ROID (Jul 30, 2017)

Exaggerated on paper.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 30, 2017)

Exaggerated by users and people trying to sell it


----------



## ROID (Jul 30, 2017)

Most people selling test prop


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 30, 2017)

Try it.  Its a great compound, if you are to get actual authentic trest that is.


----------



## justhav2p (Jul 30, 2017)




----------

